# Retro Games Thread



## KimberVaile (Jul 29, 2021)

Nothing fancy just gush about your favorite retro games in great detail! Anything that is from sixth Generation of consoles (PS2, Xbox, Gamecube) or before.

So starting things off, the Ps1 was quite dear to me, I think some of my fondest memories come from Twisted Metal 2. I quite love how every car feels so unique, and the premise is quite inventive with the direction it goes. It reminds me of the day when gameplay came first and people didn't obsess over sweaty, realistically rendered armpits and other 'immersive' qualities. Car combat deserves to come back!

What about you? Rattle off a few games retro games that mean something to ya!


----------



## ben909 (Jul 29, 2021)

naval ops was a fun gamw for me, as was the first battlefront2

although most old games i like are pc based, but windows xp


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 29, 2021)

Jak and Daxter 1-3 were really big games of mine.






Played those so much growing up.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 29, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Jak and Daxter 1-3 were really big games of mine.


only played one and 2, never fully beat 2


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 29, 2021)

ben909 said:


> only played one and 2, never fully beat 2


It's worth trying again at some point.

It was tough to beat when I was a kid, but it was worth it when I did.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 29, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> It's worth trying again at some point.
> 
> It was tough to beat when I was a kid, but it was worth it when I did.


the batteries for the ps3 controller hve really gone so that adds an issue, don't have a ps2 anymore, but ps3 was old enough to run ps2games


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 29, 2021)

ben909 said:


> the batteries for the ps3 controller hve really gone so that adds an issue, don't have a ps2 anymore, but ps3 was old enough to run ps2games


I'm still using my xbox 360. It's still working perfectly.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 29, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I'm still using my xbox 360. It's still working perfectly.


that had aa batteries, not internal batteries for the controlers


although i still have a working n64


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 29, 2021)

I've been playing a bunch of Doom 2 recently and it's great.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 29, 2021)

Of note: Technically, if you go by the "15+ years old is retro", the Xbox 360 launch line-up is retro. In about two weeks, the original _Dead Rising_ will be retro!

Still play through a couple retro games now and then, though with a lot of previous generations' consoles' online markets having gone online and my eldest consoles (NES and Genesis) no longer being in working order, the last I've played anything older than PSOne era was half a decade ago. Had a _hell_ of a hankering to play _Leander_, but had to make due with music for aforementioned "Lack of functional Genesis" reasons. Still go back to _Final Fantasy VII_ now and then, and classic _Doom_ can be fun to boot up every once and a while (likewise _Symphony of the Night_). Strongly debating whether to go back to _Windwaker _or _Brave Fencer Musashi_ next, or to keep trucking on in the far more recent _Yakuza: Like a Dragon_.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2021)

Dungeon Keeper 2 is a very fun game still to this day. "It's good to be bad" is the game's motto as you play as an evil Keeper from a god's perspective. 









Would love for Dungeon Keeper 2 to have full Classical Latin voice over, but unfortunately only Dungeon Keeper have it through a mod.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Aug 3, 2021)

Super Metroid is still the best game of all time.


----------



## Foxridley (Aug 4, 2021)

I've been revisiting some of my Metroid games: Zero Mission, Fusion, and Prime. Prime is still my favorite.


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (Aug 12, 2021)

A friend told me about Garage: Bad Dream Adventure getting a fan translation not too long ago, and so i've been playing it a bit every now and then.
The gameplay isn't anything special, it is a point and click game from 1999 that was made by a very small team, but the environments and bizarre world are worth exploring


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 12, 2021)

Foxridley said:


> I've been revisiting some of my Metroid games: Zero Mission, Fusion, and Prime. Prime is still my favorite.


Oooh nice! I was doing a Metroid trip last year. I played Zero Mission for the first time and was surprised that it actually is by far the most difficult game in the series! If you go for 100% and all gallery images. Some upgrades are tricky to obtain as well!
Other than that, I played through the Prime trilogy again and Fusion. Are you interested speedruns or anything like that? 



Shane McNair said:


> I have tremendous, nostalgic adoration for Goldeneye. Still the best FPS ever, especially since it was so revolutionary when it was released in 1997. I still have the same cartridge and the same N64 I was playing it on way back at the tender age of ten. THIS was the one that really got me into videogaming when I was a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! I love GoldenEye for the N64! It's hard, but I really want to beat all levels on the 00 Agent difficulty. And maaaybe try to unlock all the cheat codes. Someone here up for a challenge?!


----------



## ZalexZTK (Aug 12, 2021)

Jet Set Radio Future ❤ after Bomb Rush Cyberfunk showed up on the Indie World, Jsrf moved into my head rent-free and made it into my dream last night unannounced. Great game, great music. Excited to see what this spiritual successor will bring out.


----------



## Foxridley (Aug 12, 2021)

Sven Solitude said:


> Oooh nice! I was doing a Metroid trip last year. I played Zero Mission for the first time and was surprised that it actually is by far the most difficult game in the series! If you go for 100% and all gallery images. Some upgrades are tricky to obtain as well!
> Other than that, I played through the Prime trilogy again and Fusion. Are you interested speedruns or anything like that?
> 
> 
> I agree! I love GoldenEye for the N64! It's hard, but I really want to beat all levels on the 00 Agent difficulty. And maaaybe try to unlock all the cheat codes. Someone here up for a challenge?!


I do some casual sequence breaking in Prime 1 and Zero Mission, but I wouldn't call what I do speedrunning. Just tried out a randomized playthrough of Prime 1.


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (Aug 13, 2021)

ZalexZTK said:


> Jet Set Radio Future ❤ after Bomb Rush Cyberfunk showed up on the Indie World, Jsrf moved into my head rent-free and made it into my dream last night unannounced. Great game, great music. Excited to see what this spiritual successor will bring out.


If you like JSR you should check this site out https://jetsetradio.live


----------



## ZalexZTK (Aug 13, 2021)

I saw this or something like this a year or two ago. Totally forgot this existed. Thanks


----------



## FoxWithAName (Aug 17, 2021)

I recently got into collecting retro games and consoles mostly Nintendo. Still a small collection but I expand fast ^^. I was never a console kid, but playing the first Turok and Lylat Wars on a N64 are amazing games. The openness of Turok really surprised me and the gameplay is pretty modern (when switching to the right hand playstyle). 
My first complete "simple" run of Lylat wars was pretty nerve raking. The game sucked in completly and now I want to explore the other paths and other levels.



Shane McNair said:


> I have tremendous, nostalgic adoration for Goldeneye. Still the best FPS ever, especially since it was so revolutionary when it was released in 1997. I still have the same cartridge and the same N64 I was playing it on way back at the tender age of ten. THIS was the one that really got me into videogaming when I was a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to find myself a copy of Golden Eye so I can experience hopefully experience this as well


----------



## Band1t (Aug 17, 2021)

I love the text adventure version of "The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy". I guess I just love those books too, but whatever.


----------



## Pomorek (Aug 18, 2021)

I love the mid-90s shooters, the period from Doom/Heretic/Hexen, through Duke Nukem/Blood/Redneck Rampage, to Quake. The messy, chaotic nature of gunfights in these games is something that appeals to me. But I also like to run them in a convenient way, and in enhanced graphics if possible. There's a small collection of modernized engines I use for this, maybe someone will be interested. 

For games based on Doom, I recommend the gzdoom engine, together with zdl launcher which makes it easy to manage multiple games and mods. 
For Duke Nukem, Blood and others based on the Build engine, there's a modernization called BuildGDX. _*Fiendishly*_ hard to find on Google because of the nondescript name; I remember searching for something like this many times but without success, until I ran into it on some random forum. Sure you can run these games (and others) through Dosbox, but BuildGDX uses way less resources and it accepts mods such as high-resolution textures. 
For Quake, there's an interesting project called Darkplaces. Basically it takes the original game (with a hi-res textures version too) and runs it through modern OpenGL renderer. It's quite impressive how good the light and shadows can get this way.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 17, 2021)

>PS2/GameCube "old school"
>He's right


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 8, 2021)

Fun little game I remembered.
Streets of Sim City. Car combat type game, what was pretty cool about it, was that you could use the cities you made in Sim City 2000 as battleground maps. I don't think you see too much of that inter game compatibility any more. I used to spend hours as a kid making my own terrible maps for the game.


----------



## FurlessFurry (Oct 17, 2021)

Funny to think that 2000s gaming is already retro, for me it's just childhood  Anyhow - from that era my favorite would be Oni by Bungie. I still remember being around 6yrs old and my cousin introducing it to me saying "it's about a lady policeman doing kungfu" - i was instantly hooked  But of course, being 6, I was terrible at it . Couple years later and I finally got semi-decent. It was actually my first PC game that I've beaten without using any cheatcodes. I was so proud, yet also devastated since I've beaten my favorite game...

Going more retro, I also had an old NES growing up. My favorites were Ninja Gaiden 3 and Contra Force and - weirdly enough - apparently general opinion is that they are bad games xD


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 22, 2021)

This game is a masterpiece.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 22, 2021)

Sudden urge to load up River City Ransom


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2021)

I have been playing crazy amounts of Mega Man lately. Went through all 12 classics. Everything before Playstation era (barring Mega Man 8) was great. He stumbled there though. X 4-8 are fucking awful. But all his classics and the first 3 X games are lovely.

Zero series owns too. Finally started to learn combos in Zero 3. That one's gotta be a top 5 GBA platformer for me.

Mega Man 9, 10, 11, X 2, and Zero 3 are definitely the best in the series imo. Great fucking games.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 5, 2021)

It's weird because I basically never hear anyone give X2 kudos and I liked it well enough


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> It's weird because I basically never hear anyone give X2 kudos and I liked it well enough


It's better than 1 in all areas but music.
No one wants to discuss that X 1 has a problem in that your route is permanently dictated. A game designed around and marketed through it's nifty dashing feature to further separate it from the classic series. And they put the dash boots in Chill Penguin's stage as opposed to putting them in the intro stage. That literally goes against one of the series primary pillars and makes subsequent playthroughs tedious. It's still a great game, but 2 topped it immediately (and was where the X series peaked).

2 just gives you the dash and the levels are more exciting. Game's also WAY the fuck harder.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 5, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> It's better than 1 in all areas but music.
> No one wants to discuss that X 1 has a problem in that your route is permanently dictated. A game designed around and marketed through it's nifty dashing feature to further separate it from the classic series. And they put the dash boots in Chill Penguin's stage as opposed to putting them in the intro stage. That literally goes against one of the series primary pillars and makes subsequent playthroughs tedious. It's still a great game, but 2 topped it immediately (and was where the X series peaked).
> 
> 2 just gives you the dash and the levels are more exciting. Game's also WAY the fuck harder.


That actually kind of bugged me about X1

It's a Mega Man game (okay, an X game, but still) and it's... really pretty tepid on challenge.  It's great about a lot of things, but it was pretty easy as those games go.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> That actually kind of bugged me about X1
> 
> It's a Mega Man game (okay, an X game, but still) and it's... really pretty tepid on challenge.  It's great about a lot of things, but it was pretty easy as those games go.


Buster only runs are a bit of a challenge and Sigma 2 is tricky the first time, but overall, the game's breezy. Exciting though. It's a great departure and new beginning of Mega Man with some legendary movement mechanics I really couldn't live without in video games. I think that's the first game to really perfect walljumping the way I like it today.

Armordillo has one of the best stages in the series.


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 2, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Dungeon Keeper 2 is a very fun game still to this day. "It's good to be bad" is the game's motto as you play as an evil Keeper from a god's perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mentor was fun to listen to in that game it's a great game for those who didn't try it.


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 2, 2021)

I can throw stories maybe my favorite one I can tell you other later. . .to confuse you all of course.
.
But this is a story about how got into Spyro games on PlayStation. Not my first console btw.
I just had to have "Sonic PC collection" since my father had trashed our Genesis, miss it dearly.
In my sonic games, there was a clear issue. . .It had Sonic R in case you are wondering, yes it controls as poorly as it looks so, what am I to do?
Well, take it to my school of course and talk to my friend, let's call him Tommy. He loved sonic games too and also had a PlayStation like me. I was the type of friend who hype-up games and. . .kinda lied about things so, you can guess how this went. I told him straight keep the game this was, also payback for him taking my comic book of sonic. So I got all 3 of the Spyro games in place of that

I am still mad about it Tommy I know you're out there! I want it still! 

Oh, well to wrap it up I kept the Spyro games forever I still have those games to this day. Tommy was curse with Sonic R. . . 
I miss my comic still. . . But, at less I have good games.

*Fin





*


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 2, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> Sudden urge to load up River City Ransom


Mhmm, have good taste


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 3, 2021)

Castlevania.  I played the side scrollers (1 and 3 I didn't care for), but the RPG plays are where it was at.  of course I wouldn't mind a female main now, but going through the story?  Amazing.

It was about the same time, but it and Metal Gear had great storylines.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 15, 2021)

WindJammers > Mario Tennis Aces


----------



## Attaman (Dec 17, 2021)

Just as a FYI for people, if you play on original hardware (versus emulation and / or more modern ports) this is probably going to be the last decade you can semi-reliably play old 90's CD-based games. Chief exception being the Dreamcast, due to it using slightly different materials than its peers at the time, but even that should be feeling the burn by the 2030's.

This isn't some sort of kill-switch or the like, just a reminder that CD's have shelf-lives and that even kept in good conditions they tend to start breaking down around the 30 year point. Some can last a little longer (see aforementioned Dreamcast note), some less (anyone who's dealt with burned CDs of films, TV shows, music, or so-on has probably had a few of those bummers already). Likewise a reminder that many modern remakes and / or re-releases often have content changes (usually for the better, but sometimes as a result of transitioning from one publisher or platform to another), so if looking for the original experience you may be SoL.

Fortunately emulators, online shop re-releases, and so-on are all a thing. This is mostly just a "If you're sentimental for your old PSOne, or an old Windows game, or what have you, and you haven't played them for a while, this might be a good time to break them back out while you still can."


----------



## Waifu (Jan 9, 2022)

Awwww shucks, opening the childhood floodgates!!! I really was attached to my Gamecube and PS2. 
Mario Kart Double Dash was so fun! It was nice doing couch coop teammwork with my little brother!
Sonic Adventure 2 blew my mind since I didn't know Sonic existed past Genesis.
Tales of Symphonia was such a super huge inspiration for me to draw and create characters! Been a fan of Tales ever since.

And the PS2 was my first dive to Sony. Crash Bandicoot, Dark Cloud, FFX/FFX-2, Spyro! I doubt theres much I could say of these that isn't already widely known! (Aside from Dark Cloud, I just had fun rebuilding things from stuff found in dungeons)


----------



## Punji (Jan 12, 2022)

Can't believe there's been no mention of the clever and charming Sly Cooper!

A fantastic series even if the end cap Thieves In Time wasn't quite as well regarded. It wasn't released until the PS3 though so it doesn't count anyway!


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 12, 2022)

I have a special place in my heart for older Elder Scrolls games. I’m particularly fond of Morrowind and Daggerfall, though Daggerfall can get a bit wonky with its procedural generation, and Morrowind can be frustrating with its dice roll mechanics for combat if you’re new to the system.

I also grew up playing a lot of Spyro and Crash games, and I could honestly go on about my favorite franchises I’ve played over the years, but this post would get too long, lol.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 12, 2022)

Oohh the gamecube! I used to love Pokemon XD Gale of Darkness and Colosseum. 

I also played a lot of Pac Man and Tetris as a kid since I was in the hospital a lot and it was the only free game they had.


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Jan 12, 2022)

Oh man, I loved the GameCube. I played a tonne of Symphonia, Custom Robo and Kirby Air Ride with friends. Even by yourself, Custom Robo was a really well thought out game. You had a tonne of customization options for parts/weapons on little toy robots,  and you could assemble different robots suit a variety of stages. I pretty much always built the robo-gorilla though. xD


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 12, 2022)

Anyone remember pinball???


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 13, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> I have a special place in my heart for older Elder Scrolls games. I’m particularly fond of Morrowind and Daggerfall, though Daggerfall can get a bit wonky with its procedural generation, and Morrowind can be frustrating with its dice roll mechanics for combat if you’re new to the system.
> 
> I also grew up playing a lot of Spyro and Crash games, and I could honestly go on about my favorite franchises I’ve played over the years, but this post would get too long, lol.


Daggerfall was refreshingly ambitious and innovative, not just for it's time, but just generally in terms of Elder Scrolls games. I actually quite liked that it had it's own mechanics just for climbing, rappelling and hanging. There were quite a few more skills in the game that were fleshed out in pretty fun ways. It's a game with a lot of heart, which I can't really say of Skyrim.


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 13, 2022)

Zool and Gauntlet 2 on our Amiga.

Yes, I'm that old.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 13, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Daggerfall was refreshingly ambitious and innovative, not just for it's time, but just generally in terms of Elder Scrolls games. I actually quite liked that it had it's own mechanics just for climbing, rappelling and hanging. There were quite a few more skills in the game that were fleshed out in pretty fun ways. It's a game with a lot of heart, which I can't really say of Skyrim.


Indeed! Older Elder Scrolls games, like Daggerfall, had so many features that add to the immersion of the world and make them more fun and interesting to play. As each new game came out over the years, though, they just grew simpler and simpler until they were stripped of the more complex RPG elements in favor of turning it into an action game, instead.

Which is sad, because I can’t get as invested in the story as I did in Morrowind, or sink as many endless hours into the game, like Daggerfall. Skyrim just feels… more hollow, in comparison. If that makes sense. Not that I don’t like Skyrim and Oblivion, I have fond memories of both, but they really strayed away from what made the older games so fun.


----------



## Average_Lurker (Jan 29, 2022)

I love Capcom's old arcade games. Varth is my personal favorite.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 30, 2022)

Average_Lurker said:


> I love Capcom's old arcade games. Varth is my personal favorite.


I never spent too much time with Varth. I played a lot of Mars Matrix and Eco Fighters.
Varth gives me Seibu Kaihatsu vibes.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 26, 2022)

I forgot how fun Twisted Metal Black was. Probably not just the best car combat game still, but an overall masterpiece in terms of gameplay. Still fun to pick up and play.


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 26, 2022)

Due to the limited availability of ps5's I've been buying retro consoles, handhelds and even a crt to play them on


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 28, 2022)

Crimcyan said:


> Due to the limited availability of ps5's I've been buying retro consoles, handhelds and even a crt to play them on
> View attachment 128185View attachment 128186


why do you have so many game boy colors


----------



## TurbidCyno (Feb 28, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> I forgot how fun Twisted Metal Black was. Probably not just the best car combat game still, but an overall masterpiece in terms of gameplay. Still fun to pick up and play.


2 Will Always be my favorite. Plus, the soundtracks to the first 2 were phenomenal. I'd love to see a remaster of the whole series.

I found out that the first 2 Front Mission games, originally for SNES are getting redone for the Switch. Not as great as Mechcommander, but can't wait!


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 1, 2022)

TurbidCyno said:


> 2 Will Always be my favorite. Plus, the soundtracks to the first 2 were phenomenal. I'd love to see a remaster of the whole series.
> 
> I found out that the first 2 Front Mission games, originally for SNES are getting redone for the Switch. Not as great as Mechcommander, but can't wait!


Agree on the remaster, 2 is one of the best. Though, I still think Black has the best mechanics, the mechanical depth of that game is impressive.


----------



## Crimcyan (Mar 3, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> why do you have so many game boy colors


Imported them from Japan as "broken" to fix up and mod to sell them, I fixed them up but never got around to modding them


----------



## Nekokamiguru (Mar 9, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Fun little game I remembered.
> Streets of Sim City. Car combat type game, what was pretty cool about it, was that you could use the cities you made in Sim City 2000 as battleground maps. I don't think you see too much of that inter game compatibility any more. I used to spend hours as a kid making my own terrible maps for the game.


I think you could also import maps into simcopter. That was great fun.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Mar 14, 2022)




----------

